# muzzleloader bullets



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

as most of you know, i picked up a thompson pro hunter a while back and now im looking for a good bullet. ive got a few in mind, but id like to hear some recommendations. 50 caliber and ill be shooting blackhorn powder for now (maybe longer, matters how i like it) thanks.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hornady sst ML. they come in 250 and 300 grain. I'm a fan of the 300 grain bullets with 150 grains of powder. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Mike_13 said:


> Hornady sst ML. they come in 250 and 300 grain. I'm a fan of the 300 grain bullets with 150 grains of powder.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


ditto, exept i use 250 with 100 grains..more consistent and less recoil(shoulder surgery a few years back so i tend to keep things easy on it)..but when i was using 300/150 it was good to 200yrds


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.prbullet.com/pts.htm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bob, what about the keith nose solid? looks like it'll put down a bear..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tom, never shot those monsters. Those would have some major knockdown power. Sounds like a video opp. for ya.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm gonna use up these Shockwaves that came with my Thompson. Seems to get decent reviews. Plastic sabot. They are cheap.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I second the prbullet. They have a .357 cal with dual sabot that shoots extremely flat and hits hard. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom,

Shoot any bullet you want as long as it is a Barnes all copper bullet

They will compensate for your poor shooting skill.

http://www.barnesbullets.com/products/components/muzzleloader/


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> They will compensate for your poor shooting skill.


haha that deer was wearing a vest


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I use Hornady sabots. Stay away from Powerbelts. Some people like them, but for my muzzle loaders they suck. They are easy to load but accuracy is poor. I read an article that confirmed my experience.


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

Hornady XTP non-mag in either 250 or 300 grain. Simple and effective. You can buy bullets in 50 or 100 packs for about $0.25 or $0.30 each. Then, buy sabots separately. I like the harvester crush rib sabot. 

Depending on the size of your bore, you'll want a sabot that is snug with Blackhorn powder. If it's too loose, you won't be able to properly seat the bullet to create pressure for the powder to burn.

Also use hot regular 209 primers like CCI mag or Federal 209A.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I use Hornady sabots. Stay away from Powerbelts. Some people like them, but for my muzzle loaders they suck. They are easy to load but accuracy is poor. I read an article that confirmed my experience.


+1.. Ive had great results with T/C 240gr sabots..one year i needed to buy extra while on a trip...all they had was powerbelts so i bought em...i missed the same deer 3 times at 50 yrds with those stupid bullets..then went home to the range to confirm it with dozens of shots...powerbelts suck


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I use Hornady sabots. Stay away from Powerbelts. Some people like them, but for my muzzle loaders they suck. They are easy to load but accuracy is poor. I read an article that confirmed my experience.


my CVA optima loves powerbelts, shoots them better than anything else ive ever shot out of it. but after seeing their performance on the last deer i killed with one, im looking for something else. i shot from well uphill and behind the deer, 3 pellets of pyrodex using a 295 gr .50 cal powerbelt. i hit the deer right where i was aiming, on top of the spine, in the middle of the back, a little forward towards the shoulder. i thought the the bullet would bust the spine and kill the deer with one shot, at least penetrate and take out a lung. well it put it down alright, but as i dropped behind a bush to reload, the deer started dragging himself downhill on his front legs, by the time i caught up with him about 80 yards downhill, he was up and moving on all four legs. when he saw me he took a quick right and i drilled him right thru both lungs. when i skinned him out i found out why he was able to go so far on a spine shot. the powerbelt disintegrated into about 50 pieces (well maybe not that many) and only fragged the deer, zero penetration. i found fragments of it under the skin on the back of the skull and back of the neck. small frags to. im looking for something thats going keep on trucking if i hit bone, something solid and accurate.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

What ever bullet you decide on, make sure it's either all copper, or has a bonded jacket. 

If it's a jacketed bullet (powerbelts are all jacketed) and not bonded, the jacket will separate on impact and the lead bullet will fragment.

I have seen this first hand with several types of bullets.

So if your using these bullets for hunting, solid copper or bonded jacketed will result in better kill shots and bullet pass through.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I switched to BH 209 several years ago and have tried about every bullet on the market before settling on TC Shock Wave 250 grain bonded core bullets with the blue tip. I do not use the supplied yellow sabots, but instead use black Harvester Crush Rib sabots and 100 grains BH209 and Winchester W209 primers.
This is the best combination for MY TC Omega. However, my son has a TC Omega identical to mine. His uses the same combination as I do EXCEPT he uses the yellow sabots that are supplied with the TC Shock Wave bullets. For some reason the black harvester sabots did not group as well in his gun.

So, with that said, trial and error is the key to finding the best combination for your gun.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom,

Most bullets will kill a deer with a well placed shot, some a little better than others but they all will kill a deer if you hit it in the right spot.

Where bullets separate themselves from the others in with a poorly placed shot. I have killed many a deer with a XTP, and the PR Dead Centers, The Shockwaves and SST's and the Barnes MZ bullets. I was never crazy enough to shoot a powerbelt at a deer.

I hunt with various MZ's that shoot from 1700 - 2750 FPS. The only bullet that works with all of my guns at all of those velocities is the Barnes. I can shoot them through the lungs or I can shoot them through both shoulders and always have a nice entry with an appropriate exit, each and every time. With no other bullet I have shot can I make that statement. 

The bonded Shockwave comes the closet but it doesn't perform as well at the smokeless velocities. It does have a history of performing pretty well at the velocities you will be shooting. 

When I am hunting with a shotgun slug I only use the federals with the Barnes all copper bullets. These bullets have earned my trust over the years and I will use them every opportunity.

Have fun with your new gun


----------



## joe goble (Jun 9, 2007)

Use barns TMZ with crushed rib sabots with your encore the standard yellow sabots that come with barns are to tight 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I use Hornady sabots. Stay away from Powerbelts. Some people like them, but for my muzzle loaders they suck. They are easy to load but accuracy is poor. I read an article that confirmed my experience.[/QUO not shure what was going on there.ive shot powerbelts for years,using different wieghts and 100 to 150 gr loads and produce 2 inch groups at 200 yds. after going with me to the range and having to lube and pound other bullets down their barrels to load,all my buddies now also use powerbelts with the same good success.ive killed 9 deer using powerbelts,and out of those 9,6 dropped right where they stood when shot.i shoot them out of a cva firebolt magnum,but some of my buddies use them in thompson centers with same good results.i have never tried to shoot them with loose black powder,always used pellets. having tried many diff.bullets personally,i wouldent use anything else but powerbelts.my advice is to at least try them using substitute black powder pellets out of YOUR gun and decide for yourself.I process my own deer,and have never had trouble with penetration.2 times busting both shoulders,in one and out the other.after seeing this,its no wonder so many of my deer have dropped at the shot.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

250gr TC Shockwaves (bonded) + Harvester Crush Rib Sabots make my Encore shoot like a high power rifle at 150+ yrds. (150grns of Pyrodex) Big improvement over the TC sabot!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

tadluvadd said:


> 7thcorpsFA said:
> 
> 
> > I use Hornady sabots. Stay away from Powerbelts. Some people like them, but for my muzzle loaders they suck. They are easy to load but accuracy is poor. I read an article that confirmed my experience.[/QUO not shure what was going on there.ive shot powerbelts for years,using different wieghts and 100 to 150 gr loads and produce 2 inch groups at 200 yds. after going with me to the range and having to lube and pound other bullets down their barrels to load,all my buddies now also use powerbelts with the same good success.ive killed 9 deer using powerbelts,and out of those 9,6 dropped right where they stood when shot.i shoot them out of a cva firebolt magnum,but some of my buddies use them in thompson centers with same good results.i have never tried to shoot them with loose black powder,always used pellets. having tried many diff.bullets personally,i wouldent use anything else but powerbelts.my advice is to at least try them using substitute black powder pellets out of YOUR gun and decide for yourself.
> ...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Powerbelts are a very poorly constructed bullet overall. They are a full bore diameter bullet that by design has a poor BC. They do have some bullets with thicker jackets that hold together a little better than the original offerings. 

There are more complaints on hunting sites with Powerbelt performance than all other MZ bullets combined. 

They are one of the most popular brands of bullets used in MZ's today. They offer one and only one positive attribute and that is that they are easy to load. That alone is enough for most hunters, especially those that don't really understand ballistics and bullet performance.

They are the Zebco 33 of hunting. You can kill a deer with them but there is much better performance available.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Powerbelts are a very poorly constructed bullet overall. They are a full bore diameter bullet that by design has a poor BC. They do have some bullets with thicker jackets that hold together a little better than the original offerings.
> 
> There are more complaints on hunting sites with Powerbelt performance than all other MZ bullets combined.
> 
> ...


IM not looking argue with anyone,just stating my 10yrs experience using powerbelts,and 20+yrs using others.the fact that a bullet has to fit so tight that you must drive it in a muzzle to be accurate is not true.a good example of that is MOST smooth bore slug guns shoot better with a open,or mod.choke.if it had to be super tight in the bore,a turkey choke would shoot best. rifled slug guns usually prefer certain brands of slugsfor this same reason. the secrete is a compromise to be not to loose,but not too tight.ive never had a powerbelt fall down the muzzle,it fits tight but not tight enough as to have to jam it down the muzzle.furthermore, harvesting 5 deer at more then 150yds,and 1 buck at close to 200yds is not just barley killing deer when the impact wound is within a cpl inches of where your crosshairs were.the 12point in my album was taken at 200yds.and fell in his tracks.nice work for a zebco 33. had i not performed that shot dozens of times at the range,and knew the balistics i NEVER would attempt that shot.all im saying is if they have sucked for anyone that HAS USED THEM,then dont use them anymore by all means.but if anyone hasent tried them,not just my experience but my buddies and customer experiences say give them a try for yourself as well as some other brands to see what works best in YOUR gun.by the way,I do understand balistics very well thank you.i have 20+yrs studying them off and on.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> What ever bullet you decide on, make sure it's either all copper, or has a bonded jacket.
> 
> If it's a jacketed bullet (powerbelts are all jacketed) and not bonded, the jacket will separate on impact and the lead bullet will fragment.
> 
> ...



thanks BigV, i forgot about bonded bullets, should of been common sense..


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

tadluvadd,

Glad they work for you and you are happy with them. Congratulations.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i shoot 250gr shockwaves out of my tc pro hunter with 150 grains of pyrodex it shoots very well for me.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I see a few here mention the Harvester Crush rib sabots. I think their bullets are the best. I'm using their Scorpion PT Gold, 45 cal, 260 grain, out of a Knight using 85 grains of Pyrodex Select. I've shot a lot of ML, besides a bow, that's pretty much all I've deer hunted with for 15 years. I've been using the above for 6 years, and I really don't know how many deer wish I wasn't. Almost every one has dropped on the spot, with the farthest running less than 100 yards. These bullets have worked out to 185 yards.

If anybody that's using 100+ grains of powder would try shooting over a chronograph, you'd learn to stop wasting powder and breaking your arm. All that fire you see is mostly wasted powder. If you don't think so, try a chrony.

I think just about everybody has 209 ignition nowadays. If you do, give the Buckhorn 209 powder a try. I still use #11 percussion caps, as the 209 conversion for the Knight is a pain in the butt, IMO, but I might buy a new gun with 209 so I can use the Buckhorn. It's like no other. 

http://www.harvesterbullets.com/


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I Fish said:


> If anybody that's using 100+ grains of powder would try shooting over a chronograph, you'd learn to stop wasting powder and breaking your arm. All that fire you see is mostly wasted powder. If you don't think so, try a chrony.
> 
> http://www.harvesterbullets.com/


Depending on bullet weight and barrel length.

Many guns get into the 120 gr range before hitting the break point


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i like 150 grains and always shoot that much powder/pellets  thats why i started this thread, i want some bullets you guys know are able to bust bone.. 300 grains please


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Depending on bullet weight and barrel length.
> 
> Many guns get into the 120 gr range before hitting the break point


That's true, but most guys are shooting 50grain pellets, which means about 30 grains, or more, than they need.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

This post is a little off topic, but could help make anyones muzzle loader more accurate

If youre looking to truly dial in the accuracy on your muzzle loader, a good start would be to get rid of pellets...
Pellets are notoriously inconsistent and are known have up to a 10% variation from pellet to pellet. Try weighing some yourself and you will see.

Loose powder is really the way to go. Weighing each charge will also make a difference as volumetric measuring is not a real accurate way to measure powder. I weighed 25, 100 grain volumetric measurements of BH209. The range of these measurements went from 69.2 grains to 72.9 grains. I averaged these measurements and came up with 71.5 grains as the average. I pre-measure all my loads and store them in small plastic vials at 71.5 grains. 

I have used BH 209 powder now for over 4 years and will never go back to any other powder. It is non hydroscopic so it will not absorb moisture like other powders. I also like the fact that you use regular powder solvent (not water) for clean-up. Something about using water to clean a firearm just didnt seem right, but thats just me. 

There are however some issues with using this powder. The biggest problem is the carbon buildup in the flame channel. This is easily remedied buy using a drill bit the same size as your flame channel turned by hand. If the carbon builds up too much you will begin to experience delayed fire or complete miss fires.

I have shot over 25 consecutive shots without cleaning the barrel and hold ½ groups consistently at 100 yards.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

I switched to the prbullet and love them


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Exactly, BigV. I do know a guy that will weigh his pellets, then file off a small amount of the heavy ones to get consistancy. You ever try the TC speedloaders?
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=735141
IMO,the best thing to ever happen to loose powder. Just weigh your powder and put it in the capped container, put your bullet in the sabot in the other end. When you re-load, you only need this. Just flip the lid off and dump the powder down the barrel, close the lid, and use it to start your bullet, then ram rod it home.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I Fish said:


> Exactly, BigV. I do know a guy that will weigh his pellets, then file off a small amount of the heavy ones to get consistancy. You ever try the TC speedloaders?
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=735141
> IMO,the best thing to ever happen to loose powder. Just weigh your powder and put it in the capped container, put your bullet in the sabot in the other end. When you re-load, you only need this. Just flip the lid off and dump the powder down the barrel, close the lid, and use it to start your bullet, then ram rod it home.


Yes I use the TC speedloaders when I hunt. Easy and fast for a re-load.


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

not a fan of blackhorn powder........went out to the range on a damp day and trouble getting good ignition....will keep tryng 777 or white hots.....CVA recommends powerbelts but not sold there either? oh and had to get a different breechplug to accomidate blackhorn!!!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Black crush rib sabot 240gr hornady xtp 90 grains of bh209....

Have yet to see a deer take more than 10 steps...




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buford2 said:


> not a fan of blackhorn powder........went out to the range on a damp day and trouble getting good ignition....will keep tryng 777 or white hots.....CVA recommends powerbelts but not sold there either? oh and had to get a different breechplug to accomidate blackhorn!!!


I can't see how going out on a damp day had anything to do with Blackhorn not working. Why do you think that the powder was the problem? Just curious since the powder does not absorb moisture.


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

had powder still burning in the grass 20 yds out, kinda like a bloop shot.who knows where the powerbelt went? also got quite a few late ignitions. this was with the new breechplug?


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I use Thompson center shock waves in 300 grains with 150 of pyrodex. Gotta have the ones with the superglide sabots, makes them easier to load after the first shot. I shoot an omega, and have had great results out to about 150. I have never had to take a shot longer than that. They make big holes to





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

I use barnes 250 grain copper ez load sabots. I use 150 grains of triple 7 in a 50 cal Knight rifle. I have it set at 150 yards and will shoot a 3 inch group at that range from a rest. The farthest that i have taken a deer is 170 yards,and it only went about 30 yards. This year I took one at 75 yards and it dropped in its tracks.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Just bought a new TC Triumph. Going to start with Hornady XTP 250 grain bullets (.45 cal-.452") and TC Superglide sabots. Also going to experiment with the Blackhorn powder. Never used it before. Gun came with five Shockwaves, so I'll try those, too.

Over the past couple seasons, I've had a couple 'flubbers' using Triple 7 pellets. The shot wasn't much louder than the primer going off, but the gun did fire.

Was going to order some Harvester crushed ribbed sabots, but the shipping was as much or more than the sabots. Does anyone carry them locally? Shelves weren't quite full of ML stuff this time of the year.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Just bought a new TC Triumph. Going to start with Hornady XTP 250 grain bullets (.45 cal-.452") and TC Superglide sabots. Also going to experiment with the Blackhorn powder. Never used it before. Gun came with five Shockwaves, so I'll try those, too.
> 
> Over the past couple seasons, I've had a couple 'flubbers' using Triple 7 pellets. The shot wasn't much louder than the primer going off, but the gun did fire.
> 
> Was going to order some Harvester crushed ribbed sabots, but the shipping was as much or more than the sabots. Does anyone carry them locally? Shelves weren't quite full of ML stuff this time of the year.


Fin Feather Fur in Ashland carries them, and I would assume that the Canton store would too. Might want to give them a call 330-493-8300 just to be sure.


----------



## loneranger (Feb 25, 2013)

i have used power belts 245 and 295 with excellent results 100 gr powder very accurate an do the number on deer I use them in a T C Omega.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> http://www.prbullet.com/pts.htm





F1504X4 said:


> I second the prbullet. They have a .357 cal with dual sabot that shoots extremely flat and hits hard.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I ran across their website some time ago just Googling around, and I must admit that I am intrigued with their products, especially that .357 cal! That guy really gets into fine tuning the accuracy of a muzzleloader! 

I've seen quite a few negative comments about Powerbelt bullets along with some positive ones. I'll have to second the negatives with some qualifications. What ML shooting, or any firearm shooting, is about is finding the load that works best with your gun. My BIL shoots a .50 cal Traditions ML, and his gun just loves the Powerbelt 245 gr hollow points pushed by 2 50gr pellets of Trip 7. It's incredibly accurate and whacks the crap out of deer! I've seen it first hand. When I bought my new Traditions (a different model from my BIL's) I went with his suggestion about the Powerbelts. But, I had a few T/C Shockwave 250gr left over and decided to use those up, and my rifle shoots them very well. The Powerbelts are all over the target! My gun just doesn't like them! 

I don't think this phenomenon is peculiar to Powerbelts however. I have a Remington ADL in .243 Win. It absolutely hates Remington ammo! It's a tack driver with Winchester Super X! Why? Not being a ballistics expert, I really have no idea. I chalk it up to the fact that the .243 is a Winchester caliber, and maybe they just know how to load for it. 

OK, back to ML's. As I said, my ML shot T/C Shockwaves quite well, but didn't like Powerbelts. Now, I have a box of Hornady XTP in 240gr that I'm going to try. We'll see how those work out, and if they don't satisfy me, maybe I'll order some PR bullets. I also liked the suggestion of going to loose powder. The guy from prbullets insists that there is no way to really fine tune your gun's performance by simply using pellets. I must admit though, that I like them simply for the convenience. It's an ongoing process, and we'll all see how it works out.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I was doing some research of past threads on bullets for my Oncore early muzzle season is about 6 weeks away. I had a TC omega it shot 1 to 1.5 inch groups at 100 yards with 100 gr of buckhorn 209 and 250 shockwave bullet. The shockwave sabot was real tight in the omega barrel but slides right down my Oncore barrel.
I see a few folks in this thread have the same problem are going to the crushed rib sabot for a tighter fit what color crush rib sabot do I need for the 250 TC shockwave the short green ones or the taller black ones?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Barnes tez 250 gr and a harvester short black sabot . The sabot is just as important as the bullet!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MAU (Aug 14, 2013)

I started using powerbelts last year with my .50 cal CVA Optima and found them to be very acccurate. I can't attest to effectiveness since I've only killed paper targets with them so far. Has anyone seen any unbiased test data comparing different bullet/charge combos in assorted MLs? Sounds like that would be a great Shooting Times or Guns & Ammo article.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> I was doing some research of past threads on bullets for my Oncore early muzzle season is about 6 weeks away. I had a TC omega it shot 1 to 1.5 inch groups at 100 yards with 100 gr of buckhorn 209 and 250 shockwave bullet. The shockwave sabot was real tight in the omega barrel but slides right down my Oncore barrel.
> I see a few folks in this thread have the same problem are going to the crushed rib sabot for a tighter fit what color crush rib sabot do I need for the 250 TC shockwave the short green ones or the taller black ones?


I could hardly get the Shockwave sabot down the barrel of my Triumph. I bought both green and black crushed rib sabots to try. The green ones are tighter on my gun, so I use the black ones. The performance is the same with both. I use Buckhorn 209 powder, and can get the bullet holes to touch each other at 100 yards with Hornady XTP 250 grainers, 250 grain Shockwaves, and 200 grain Shockwaves. We have an 8" round steel target at the shooting range at deer camp set at 200 yards, and it's no problem hitting it repeatedly. I've tried 80 and 100 grains of the Buckhorn. Both work very well. The gun shoots one inch higher with 100 grains than it does with 80 grains.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Angler ss said:


> I was doing some research of past threads on bullets for my Oncore early muzzle season is about 6 weeks away. I had a TC omega it shot 1 to 1.5 inch groups at 100 yards with 100 gr of buckhorn 209 and 250 shockwave bullet. The shockwave sabot was real tight in the omega barrel but slides right down my Oncore barrel.
> I see a few folks in this thread have the same problem are going to the crushed rib sabot for a tighter fit what color crush rib sabot do I need for the 250 TC shockwave the short green ones or the taller black ones?


The crush rib sabot was designed for ease of loading in tight bores. With a 250 gr shockwave it has a diameter of .503 loaded in the sabot. Here's a chart to give you a idea look in the upper left hand corner and see the measurements for 250gr shockwaves. I would bet you will need a combo in the .506 range for your encore. The last few encores I have had they were around .505-.506 bores and I used a hph12 sabot combo which is .506. Remember you want a nice snug fit for the sabot to work properly and get good accuracy, to loose and it will not spin in the rifling properly . You have to take into account these are button rifled barrels and they will not all be the same exact diameter in each gun. You could also slug your barrel to get a exact measurement .









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hornady FPB bullets ! Work great outta my T/C


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## onlycast (May 27, 2013)

I have good success with areo tip powerbelt bullets.load easy.happy with accuracy for deer.kills good.thompson encore.50 good luck.thats part of the fun.finding what works


----------

